# Harsey T-1 repair question...



## Kraut783 (Mar 4, 2012)

Have a few of the Harsey T series knives, but one of the T-1's is having an issue.

The thumb stud is loose, does anyone know the techs about the stud, is it a screw type connection?  And the best way to repair it?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## x SF med (Mar 5, 2012)

First hint - the T series is out of production - when Benchmade bought Lone Wolf, they shelved a lot of the designs.

The thumb stud on the T1 should not come loose unless it was damaged.  PM me with particulars and I'll check wit hthe designer to see if this is a recurring issue.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 5, 2012)

PM inbound.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 5, 2012)

received 5x, retrans to follow in a day or so...  standby to standby.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 5, 2012)

Copy, thanks for the help.


----------

